# Really bad names for a band



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

What do you think would be some of the worst names for a band?

Here's a few I came up with: 

Counting Sheep

Barenaked Dudes

Pink Sabbath

Enema

and 

Fingernails Against the Blackboard


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Gaye Bikers on Acid........


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

beatless
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a name I don't think any band would want. 

Faker.


:smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Here's a name I don't think any band would want.
> 
> Faker.
> 
> ...


LOL.

Their opening act could be The Posers. LOL


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Butt Ugly and the Tone-Deaf Wankers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Colostomy Unbound


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

The worlds worst Def Leopard cover band:

Tone Def Leopard


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Jack Arachnoid Hemorrhoid Canadian Conservative Party


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

IT all depends on the genre of the band--for example-
Festering Barrel of Pus would be a horrible name for a gospel group, but would be a perfect name for a BeBop group.:smile:


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

The Master Basters


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Punishment for Ears

:smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

'Pedro The Lion' is without a doubt the worst I have heard.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

We were talking about this last night while jamming.
We were basing it on what would not bring people out if advertised on a billboard:

"No Live Band"

Then we figured what might bring out a crowd (but not a very supportive one):

"Strippers Tonight"


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> 'Pedro The Lion' is without a doubt the worst I have heard.


Hey, I think that is a great band name, as well as being one of the best songwriters I've ever heard.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

jimmy eats world, korn, snoop dog,...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Experience Colonoscopy _(now in technocolour)_


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

danbo said:


> korn


You suck. Lol.

There are some pretty interesting names around here. Gunt and Fussy Part. Always hated Treble Charger though. Hate too much treble!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Stanky Dick & the 4 Skins:rockon2:


----------



## Bmag39 (Dec 3, 2007)

Spork of Death kjdr


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I know a local band named the Kunt punishers....ehnnn double you tee eff.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*try this*

i played in a band called fuzzy wuzzy lol:bow:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

In the early 70's, I played in a band called "DZIMMY"
We had this weird guy come to our practice sessions (cause we always had beer and smoke), and this is the way he pronounced our drummer Jimmy's name........We just HAD to go with it..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh right. My friend's short lived band "Hymen Destroyers". Lets see if I can find the pic......... *searches hard drive*.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

There actually was a band called "Buster Highmen and The Penetrators" - one of those one hit wonders... :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ones that club & venue owners may not like to put on a marquee--and thus you could encounter a problem being booked there-

-Free Admission
-Sold Out Show
-No Cover Charge
-Free Drinks
-All You Can Eat
-Closed For Repairs
-Health Code Violations


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> Ones that club & venue owners may not like to put on a marquee--and thus you could encounter a problem being booked there-
> 
> -Free Admission
> -Sold Out Show
> ...


The Barenaked Ladies must have used the same logic when they picked the name of their band. They must have figured that it would get a bigger audience than 'Guys Who Play Acoustic Folk-Rock'.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

There was a band in the 70's called The Wackers with Bob Segarini.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Beatles said:


> There was a band in the 70's called The Wackers with Bob Segarini.


...:wink:

what i find interesting is that, no matter how bad the band name is (example: the beatles - definitely one of the dumbest names in the history of bands), it immediately becomes moot once the band becomes famous.

which, sadly, did not happen to the band i had in saint john, nb, circa 1968: banana splat.

(the past tense of banana split, doncha know...)

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...:wink:
> -dh


Ya.....I know :smile:


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

I have yet to be in a band with a decent name.
Here are a few of my early ones.
AdamtoZoe
Foam Shed
Two Tonne Bowlers
Tent
P.U.D (post urnial drip)

Damn they look bad when typed out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are a few I recall thinking were really bad, but hey, I DID remember them.

Dick Duck and the Dorks
Don Valley and the Parkways
Afghanistan Banana-stand Band
Doug and the Slugs
Metallica


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Anything that fits into "_______ and the _______", where the band is trying to be funny or clever.
> 
> ...because they never are.
> 
> Never.


A friend of mine once wanted to call a band he was in "Molten and the Metal Heads" He couldn't understand why the others didn't like it. He didn't get why I didn't like it. Maybe if they were a spoof band. Okay, not even then.


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

LPBlue said:


> Stanky Dick & the 4 Skins:rockon2:


dammit i was gonna say the four skins


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Frank Diarrhea & The Barbed Wire Enemas, The Cardboard Brains and Plush Peter and The Solid Rabbits. Actual real-live band names. No kidding!
.... Wait, I was in one of these bands with these bad names!

Wait I was in one of those bands!!!!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually like this one: Screamin' Jeannie and the Swingin' Weenie Band:smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

'Flatuent Disaster'


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
KISS


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't know if it has been named but

Alcoolica - a tribute band for Metallica ...


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

*The Ass less Chaps!
*
LOL


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> The worlds worst Def Leopard cover band:
> Tone Def Leopard


Could you tell the difference? (Ad I think it's tone deaf and dyslexic becasue they spell it Leppard).

I always liked Lawnmower Deth

But there are lots of terrible metal band names that take themselves way too seriously-- like Hellhammer & Baphomet. Yawn.



david henman said:


> what i find interesting is that, no matter how bad the band name is (example: the beatles - definitely one of the dumbest names in the history of bands), it immediately becomes moot once the band becomes famous.


Exactly. I always thought U2 was a terrible name for a band, as is the Beatles with the stupid little pun.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Intestinal Tract Version II


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I always thought John Cougar Concentration Camp hit it on a couple levels. 

Jim


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul McCartney and Wings,..

...or did I already say that?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Black Bile... yeah, it's real.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

How about 

"We [email protected]!ked Your Mother" ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

"Call me Daddy"


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*I can't believe...*

No one's mentionned the 'Rainbow Butt Monkeys' (aka Finger Eleven, do you think changing their name was a good career move???)

And simliar to that: The Butthole Surfers

Where's that vomiting emoticon???

Cadence


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The 'Plastic Ono Band' sorta sucked. Still, it's not as bad as PM and Wings.

Yeah, I know, I'll have to let that go. kjdr


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

My Dad's band of old farts was called Gerry Hatrick.....

My last band wanted to call itself The Tragically Hip Replacements....


and then there's a girl band outta the US that calls itself Apocalipstick....


----------

